# USK 16 Deutsche Version oder PEGI 18 Östereich? Welche ist denn nun Uncut?



## DarkLogic (7. November 2011)

*USK 16 Deutsche Version oder PEGI 18 Östereich? Welche ist denn nun Uncut?*

USK 16 Deutsche Version oder PEGI 18 Östereich? Welche ist denn nun Uncut?

http://www.amazon.de/Elder-Scrolls-...TF8&coliid=I3F28FSRGTLI4D&colid=1JEIK40Q1469G

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ist auch die deutsche USK-Version uncut, siehe auch hier The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim: RPG erscheint in Deutschland 100% uncut *Update*

PEGI und USK haben halt unterschiedliche Kriterien für die Altereinstufung UND eine unterschiedliche Verantwortung. Die Altersangabe ist in D verpflichtend, daher überlegt es sich die USK oft wirklich ganz genau, um nicht eine zu "harte" Entscheidung zu treffen. Zum anderen ist es bei der USK nur so, dass die Alterseinstufung soviel sagt wie "das Spiel schadet nicht der Entwicklung des Kindes, wenn es 16 oder älter ist". Bei der PEGI ist es aber eher eine Empfehlung, also: das Spiel ist eher was für Erwachsene ab 18 - das heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass PEGI damit sagen will, dass es einem mit zB 16 Jahren absolut ungeeignet ist, und da es eben nur eine Empfehlung ist, hat die Einstufung keinerlei negative Auswirkung für die jungen Käufer. 

Zudem bewertet PEGI - da es viele Kulturkreise unter einen Hut bringen muss, oftmals auch Dinge etwas "kritischer", die hier in D keine große Rolle spielen. zB nackte Frauen oder Alkohol/Drogen im Spiel bringen bei PEGI oft automatisch eine ab18-Empfehlung, hier in D aber kann so ein Spiel sogar ab12 sein, wenn Story und Gewalt problemlos für Kinder ab12 geeignet sind. 

Und so oder so kann es sein, dass beide Einstufungskommissionen im Grunde fast der gleichen Meinung sind und dann zB die USK gerade so ab 16 sagt und PEGI gerade so ab 18 oder umgekehrt.


----------



## DarkLogic (7. November 2011)

hey danke für deine antwort. überlege ob ich bis zum pc games testbericht warte wegen dem alter oder schon vorbestelle.

ich finde den ganzen mist immernoch so peinlich. 
Ich bin 28 jahre, habe studiert und würde gerne skyrim kaufen. wieso muss ich mich mit altersbeschränkungen beschäftigen?
zum kotzen hier in deutschland. kann da die raubkopierer gut verstehen die dannd ie möglichkeit haben solche uncut sachen wieder abzuschalten ohen das das spiel gesperrt wird...

beste grüße


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Wie gesagt: das Spiel soll absolut uncut sein, und es gibt auch gar keine Gründe, es zu cutten, weil es keine besondere Gewalt beinhaltet. Wäre die Welt weniger düster, dann hätte es vermutlich sogar ab12 bekommen wie Risen, das auch nicht cut war. 

Dass PEGI es höher wertet hat strukturelle und kulturelle Gründe - das heißt noch lange nicht, dass es ein anderes Spiel als die USK16-Version ist. 


Ich bin 36 und finde die verpflichtenden Alterseinstufungen okay - NICHT okay finde ich lediglich, dass manchmal die dt. Version von den Publishern beschnitten wurden aus Schiss vor Indizierungen... inzwischen wird nämlich bei weitem nicht mehr so streng bewertet, zB Dead Space 2 ist eine reine Metzelorgie und uncut ab18 - das wäre vor ein paar Jahren indiziert worden, auch weil die Altersagaben früher eben NICHT verpflichtend waren und die Behörden mit Sicherheit die Indzierung auch als einziges Mittel sahen, dass man ein Spiel erst ab 18 kaufen darf. 

Und ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auf Anhieb nur 2 Spiele in den letzten 5-6 Jahren, die mich interessierten und die in D geschnitten waren, und das dann noch nicht mal so, dass es mich störte: Modern Warfare 2 (in der Mission, in der man undercover als Terrorist bei einem Attentat dabei ist, kann man nicht selber auf Zivilisten schiessen) und Black Ops (man schiebt einem Gefangenen eine Scherbe in den Mund und foltert ihn somit, um ihn zum reden zu bringen)


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2011)

die deutsche usk 16-fassung ist uncut.


----------



## DarkLogic (9. November 2011)

woher weisst du das?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Das steht doch auch im Link, den ich postete und auch in vielen Links, wenn Du mal bei goole skyrim und uncut eingibst - was willst Du denn noch mehr? Ein Garantieschreiben vom Publisher? ^^ Wenn der Link dir nicht reicht, kannst Du nichts anderes tun als auf den Test von einer Person zu warten, der Du vertraust und der das Spiel in Deutsch und als PEGI-Version gespielt und genau miteinander verglichen hat...


----------



## DarkLogic (9. November 2011)

ich warte auf den pc games bericht *g
man kann ja leide rkeien spiele umtasuchen...........


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2011)

DarkLogic schrieb:


> ich warte auf den pc games bericht *g
> man kann ja leide rkeien spiele umtasuchen...........



das war hier schon vor wochen zu lesen.


----------

